# Is DD REALLY Gonna Shut Me Down if I Don’t Use My Red Card?



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I never even asked for a Red Card, but got one sent to me along with a red delivery bag.

Are they just trying to prod me into trying to trying to activate the Red Card, or is this some type of Power Play or bluff?

I imagine there might be a lot of corporate items that got changed in the march up to the new year. Thoughts?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

The red card is not a problem with restaurants. Just call in the order. When you pickup the order pay for it with the red card. Normally no wait. If the restaurant tells you it will take 30 minutes go do an UberEats order and then pickup the order.. If they don't take over the phone orders. Cancel and move on. Places that waste your time are not worth it always. The problems are the shop and pay orders. When items are out of stock calling the customer and working out a solution is a real PITA.

Also what I do if I get all kinds of crap Red Card orders is I call DoorDash and tell them the card is not working again. I think they have sent me about 15 Red Cards over the last 4 years because of bad cards. It takes me a month or two to activate it. So no Red Card orders for that month or two.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I never even asked for a Red Card, but got one sent to me along with a red delivery bag.
> 
> Are they just trying to prod me into trying to trying to activate the Red Card, or is this some type of Power Play or bluff?
> 
> I imagine there might be a lot of corporate items that got changed in the march up to the new year. Thoughts?


Most of my red card orders simply need to be paid for meaning the order has already been placed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There really isn't any reason not to activate the card. Most times it's simple and no problems. Learn which orders that require red cards you don't want to do and simply decline the requests.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I decline all red card requests. They haven’t canceled me.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I never even asked for a Red Card, but got one sent to me along with a red delivery bag.
> 
> Are they just trying to prod me into trying to trying to activate the Red Card, or is this some type of Power Play or bluff?
> 
> I imagine there might be a lot of corporate items that got changed in the march up to the new year. Thoughts?


There is a difference between activate and use.
Just activate it and not accept orders where it is needed.
My card is gathering dust.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Thx for the replies- much appreciated.

Without trying to sound rude, what type of person even needs or uses a Red Card? I think of some stereotype college student or broke person who needs the card and would (in theory anyway) never tip or maybe tip $1-2.

I prefer working after midnight when there are $10-12 deals where the driver only goes 3-4 miles. Some people WILL PAY EXTRA in affluent areas late at njght to avoid tickets.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If the orders good and it happens to be a red card order I take it. Its not a big deal. I don't get too many. I actually took a rare supermarket order the other night. 2 boxes of cereal, a gallon of milk, some granola bars and an ace comb. 5 miles total $28.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Just activate it, the app will tell you when you need to use them when they ping you and you can refuse them all.

I have never had an order and pay with DD, I've only done 2 pays for restaurants with DD, one was ready one was a 10 minute wait.

They are mostly for shop and pay at CVS and Walgreens and you can just decline them.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you VERY MUCH for your helpful reply.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

mch said:


> If the orders good and it happens to be a red card order I take it. Its not a big deal. I don't get too many. I actually took a rare supermarket order the other night. 2 boxes of cereal, a gallon of milk, some granola bars and an ace comb. 5 miles total $28.


Are you saying the groceries cost $28? How much did you actually make for the delivery? I don’t want DD to be counting the cost of groceries like it is taxable income to me, because that would be flat wrong.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Are you saying the groceries cost $28? How much did you actually make for the delivery? I don’t want DD to be counting the cost of groceries like it is taxable income to me, because that would be flat wrong.


No, the delivery paid $28

Once in a blue moon a shopping order is worth it. If its a small number of items, short distance, and a good tip. 

Most of the shopping order offers are complete garbage though


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

You are required the activate the red-card, which is a part of the welcome package. Like any other offers, you have the full autonomy to decline without penalty. Once you are authorized to work for door-ash, based on my experience, you will be given a 2-week acclimation period. Beyond that point your access to deliver will be suspended until your red card is activated. You will see "red card order" if an order needs one. Usually it is a fast-food drive through, which is definitely a no in my book, or pharmacy / grocery orders. Shopping orders usually pay well but you will have the judge whether it is worth your time depending on the number of items and delivery location. In my market, anything that pays $6.5 translates to a no-tip order.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Be careful of the "You Only Need To Pay!" orders.
They are BS. When you get there, most of the time they ask to see your phone.
That is to see the actual order, because they never even started it.
And another thing. Never pay up front. The few times I accept a card order, I tell them I will pay when the food is ready.
They figure, if you pay, you are stuck there until they are good and ready, and they have their payment guaranteed.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I accidentally accepted a Red Card grocery store order (Target). It paid $16 but was 19 items. Complete nightmare. As is the case pretty much anywhere now, a lot of things were out of stock. 5 of the 19 to be exact. I tried to text the customer about substitutes but first had no signal in the store, and then later when I did got no response. So I just didn't purchase anything on the list that was not at the store. Oh and one of those items was below. It was either candy or feminine hygiene product . I don't know much about the former and nothing of the latter.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Be careful of the "You Only Need To Pay!" orders.
> They are BS. When you get there, most of the time they ask to see your phone.
> That is to see the actual order, because they never even started it.
> And another thing. Never pay up front. The few times I accept a card order, I tell them I will pay when the food is ready.
> They figure, if you pay, you are stuck there until they are good and ready, and they have their payment guaranteed.


I don't think paying for the food means you're stuck there. It seems to me you can un-assign the order and the next driver can pick it up like any other order.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I don't think paying for the food means you're stuck there. It seems to me you can un-assign the order and the next driver can pick it up like any other order.


I know it should be elementary, and yes, the next driver should be able to pickup without paying again, but,
You really wanna put the system to the test?
An order charged on your red card that you unassigned?

Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> You really wanna put the system to the test?
> An order charged on your red card that you unassigned?
> Let me know how that works out for you.


I came close to doing it the other night. 

Before I handed the manager the card I asked if the order was ready for pickup and he said yes. After waiting about 5 minutes I was ready to walk out because the payout was only around $5. (Business was very slow and it was short distance although it was an apartment complex).

I don't see any problem with another driver picking it up so long as it's been un-assigned correctly. 

What if the original driver's car won't start? Doordash would have to send another driver.

I'm well aware that Doodash is run by slimebags so it's possible that they could make a big issue out of something that isn't a big issue.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I've only used my red card once in the 2.5 years that I've been doing this. I decline all red card orders which aren't very many these days. Mostly Walgreens and Safeway.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

after trying a couple of “shop for items” orders, I quickly realized what a pain in the A they are. I don’t except them anymore.
Haven’t received any warnings from DD.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I never even asked for a Red Card, but got one sent to me along with a red delivery bag.
> 
> Are they just trying to prod me into trying to trying to activate the Red Card, or is this some type of Power Play or bluff?
> 
> I imagine there might be a lot of corporate items that got changed in the march up to the new year. Thoughts?


Sorry, late to the party.

I’m surprised they let you deliver without activating - they simply blocked my app access untilI activated my card.

That said, I only did one pay and pickup, by accident. I usually just decline all redcard order. Can’t be bothered.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Sorry, late to the party.


Late? More like Mia


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Late? More like Mia


I told you guys I’m responsible - I stopped driving for a while. My eye issues got worse and required medical intervention. But I’m back!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I told you guys I’m responsible - I stopped driving for a while. My eye issues got worse and required medical intervention. But I’m back!


Well that's a shame. Chicks with bad eyesight are much easier to get with


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Well that's a shame. Chicks with bad eyesight are much easier to get with


I’m not a chick. I’m a broiler. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m not a chick. I’m a broiler. 😂


I don't know what that means but are you saying you can make whopper sandwiches too? Because that will be good for later.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I don't know what that means but are you saying you can make whopper sandwiches too? Because that will be good for later.


A broiler is a fat old Chicken that Mr. Perdue sells to stuff ovens. Geez.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Gotta start somewhere. I just ran out of bad jokes so that likely means that the Russians are now in Ukraine.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Gotta start somewhere. I just ran out of bad jokes so that likely means that the Russians are now in Ukraine.


Russians were always in Ukraine. There was no Ukraine until Lenin established it. Duh.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Kind of like there was always Mexicans in Texas. I get it


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Kind of like there was always Mexicans in Texas. I get it


There is literally no way I will get sucked into this conversation. I am keeping my opinion soley to myself. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I try not to have opinions anymore, only general commentary


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MHR said:


> Most of my red card orders simply need to be paid for meaning the order has already been placed.


Back when I started DD. I sometimes got deliveries where you had to place the order. Haven't seen any of those for a while (thankfully). 

Even normal red card orders seem rare nowadays. Many of the restaurants that were red card when I started (like McDonalds and Wendys) aren't anymore.

Most red cards I see recently are grocery shopping orders.


----------

